# Has anyone bought a Refurbished ipod from Apple?



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

If so what was the condition? Did it look brand new when you got it? Did it have any scratches on it? TIA


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

We got one ahile ago. Looks brand new. I hear the replace the outer casing on them.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

... a Mini about 2 years ago (from the U.S.) - excellent condition!


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

cool, thanks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How about a few hundred opinions and a bunch more advice?

Refurb 30GB iPod now $209, 60GB $259 ! :
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=322069

Refurb Gen1 2GB iPod Nano - $119 :
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=339736

Then again, 
80Gig iPod will be 379$ at Costco :
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=339879

The first thread above has 346 replies and over 32,000 views.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Just bought a shuffle (with armband). Great condition and sounds fantastic!!


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

I bought a refurbed 2GB White Nano for my wife a few months back and it came in MINT, PERFECT condition!

Absolutely no regrets.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

the 30GB for only 209$ is a pretty good deal!


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

One thing about refurbs, you know they have been tested and work, and I believe the outer case is replaced.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I have ordered a 2GB Nano as my daughter's birthday present. From everything I have read, they are pretty much as good as new. A fair deal at $119.00 with full warranty and Applecare option.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Both myself and my g/f have bought them, mine a 30g Video, and hers a 4th gen iPod Photo 60g.

They both came flawless, and have worked likewise. Highly recommended!

~Dale


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

$259 is a screaming deal for a 60GB! I bought mine for $345 about a month ago and thought that was good...


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I ordered the refurbed 2G Black Nano today. My first iPod!!
($119 plus tax from Apple.ca)


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I bought my refurbed 2gb Black Nano a couple weeks ago. Came in pristine condition. New outside casing. New components. Apple has one of the best graded refurbs and warranty is same as buying new. I thought it was a good deal at 249.00 then now they are 209.00!! Highly recommended.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

For them as bought refurb iPods from Apple a few weeks or even a month ago, call Apple asap: it looks like you'll be able to get a $20 to $100 refund now that the refurb prices have dropped substantially.

Check the end of this thread for some very (doubly) satisfied customers:
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=322069





HowEver said:


> How about a few hundred opinions and a bunch more advice?
> 
> Refurb 30GB iPod now $209, 60GB $259 ! :
> http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=322069
> ...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

HowEver said:


> For them as bought refurb iPods from Apple a few weeks or even a month ago, call Apple asap: it looks like you'll be able to get a $20 to $100 refund now that the refurb prices have dropped substantially.
> 
> Check the end of this thread for some very (doubly) satisfied customers:
> http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=322069


Thanks - I didn't have a chance to call until today - was able to get $60 of the $86 difference. I had to talk to several people - the first reps didn't want to do anything for me...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

HowEver said:


> For them as bought refurb iPods from Apple a few weeks or even a month ago, call Apple asap: it looks like you'll be able to get a $20 to $100 refund now that the refurb prices have dropped substantially.
> 
> Check the end of this thread for some very (doubly) satisfied customers:
> http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=322069



Thanks!!! I called today asking for price protection and got $60 back from the two 2gb Nano's i bought about 3 weeks ago. Great post!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

The 2GB Nano I ordered for my kid arrived today. It's spotless. A great deal, I feel.


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

Pelao said:


> The 2GB Nano I ordered for my kid arrived today. It's spotless. A great deal, I feel.


DITTO! 

But for some reason I am having trouble registering. I plug in nano, it gets recognized in itunes 7, I get asked to register, I sign in with my apple login, my info comes up with complete address and then I get a message that my postal code is not valid. I try reentering without spaces. That doesn't work. I reenter with a sapce, I still get the same message.

I want to regster and make sure this is working alright before I store it with the xmas loot.

Any advice?


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

does anyone remember how much the 2gig Nano's were at the last firesale at the Toronto Apple stores? What do you think - will they be cheaper then $119. That price seems pretty hard to beat. I'm thinking of grabbing one to replace my wife's dead shuffle.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Call Apple to register then. It could be something related to your city/township/area with respect to the postal code.

Use your work address if this still doesn't work, if you can.



imeldamac said:


> DITTO!
> 
> But for some reason I am having trouble registering. I plug in nano, it gets recognized in itunes 7, I get asked to register, I sign in with my apple login, my info comes up with complete address and then I get a message that my postal code is not valid. I try reentering without spaces. That doesn't work. I reenter with a sapce, I still get the same message.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

the product description says it ships with a case, what kind of case is it? just a plain clear skin?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> the product description says it ships with a case, what kind of case is it? just a plain clear skin?


kevs
Just received the Nano a few days ago. The 'case' is a little sleeve. Not very impressive.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

is it good enought to protect against scratches? Is it clear or coloured?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> is it good enought to protect against scratches? Is it clear or coloured?


I suppose it is good enough to protect against scratches. It's more like a little bag of sorts. It is not clear.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Just recieved my Black Nano today. It's perfect. 
The little case is a vinyl black sleeve which has no window or pass through for headphones. Just for storage, I would guess. ($2 case.)

I can't get the iTunes registration process to recognize my postal code either. Bah. I'll have to email support.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 8, 2003)

Just received the Nano for the wife the other day. Looks like new. Could not register either? Great deal.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Mine came in last week, not impressed so far  
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=45309


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Did you try removing the space between the characters?

A1U4P2 instead of A1U 4P2





ErnstNL said:


> Just recieved my Black Nano today. It's perfect.
> The little case is a vinyl black sleeve which has no window or pass through for headphones. Just for storage, I would guess. ($2 case.)
> 
> I can't get the iTunes registration process to recognize my postal code either. Bah. I'll have to email support.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Must we repeat this thread every couple months?

They look brand new. They are selling REFURBISHED iPods not USED iPods!


----------

